# Marineland Pillar 6 Gallon LED



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Just got this yesterday, I haven't hooked up the led lighting, so the picture is without the back and top. I'm super excited, it's a new home for my betta. 
So, any ideas as far as hard scape?
So far it's just black sand.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I was thinking of just going with 3 small rocks, and I'm not sure about any wood in this tank. Might cast too much shadow?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Here are some pictures today after set up:





























Goliath seems to really love it, so I'm glad.
My thoughts so far is it's a pretty nice tank, it's very attractive. The filter and lights are on the same powerline. If you're handy that could be rewired. The instructions say to match the wires by colors, and the writes aren't color marked. That was silly.
The filter didn't turn on at first, that concerns me.
I can fit the tiny Tetra 50 watt heater in the filter effectively hiding all the equipment.

I might disconnect the Penguin filter and swap it out with an Aquaclear, that way I can have the lights separate.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Nice cylinder! I just got one too, it's strange how they look from different angles.
Best of luck with yours, it's looking good.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

bitFUUL said:


> Nice cylinder! I just got one too, it's strange how they look from different angles.
> Best of luck with yours, it's looking good.


Hey, thanks!
Any plans for modifications?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

sevenyearnight said:


> Hey, thanks!
> Any plans for modifications?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


I don't know what I'm doing with it yet, but it's not the Marineland like yours. 
Just a cylinder: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...drical-cylinder-eleocharis-montevidensis.html


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

New growth has been noted, so the lights are sufficient.
I hooked up a simple diy co2.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticAZ (Jun 15, 2012)

Very well done!


----------



## Greenthumb (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice job.. where did you buy that tank? I have never seen it before.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Thanks!
It's brand new, I got it at Petco for about $50.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice tank. I was wondering what the plant in the third picture was. I had some sold to me as mayaca but I am pretty sure it isnt.


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Qwedfg said:


> Very nice tank. I was wondering what the plant in the third picture was. I had some sold to me as mayaca but I am pretty sure it isnt.


Thanks 
The 2nd group of pics, 3rd one is r. rotundifolia.


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Here are a few more pictures:

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Leland (Jun 16, 2012)

what kind of filter came with the tank? a biowheel?


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Leland said:


> what kind of filter came with the tank? a biowheel?


This is the part I'm dissatisfied with. The filter is wired together with the lights, and yes it's a biowheel Penguin. I took the biowheel out but it still breaks the surface excessively. I'll have to dismantle the filter if I want to change it out since it's linked to the lights.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

I have some updates, I've severed the filter and reconnected the wires to just the LEDs (with the help of steadier hands) so it is now on a timer. I still need to connect the moonlight to its own adapter and timer.
I thought about going with a nano canister, or an AC20, but decided just to go with a little internal Tom's filter, since I already have 2 of those.
I've also hooked up the DIY CO2 ladder.


Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idleivey (Feb 12, 2009)

This looks awesome, seems like you could easily hide the ladder and filter with a piece of cork or a background plant. Some more height and some contrast would really make this tank stand out. Nice Job!


----------



## sevenyearnight (May 1, 2011)

Thanks 
The plants aren't growing very fast, but they should hide the equipment well enough. I think I'll just wait it out.


----------

